
Show HN: British Newspaper Negativity Index - lemez9
http://bnn-index.herokuapp.com
======
lemez9
"It's good to stay informed" is a platitude I grew up on. I turn to online
news several times a day to kill spare moments.

But what does this do to my mood? Apart from the story itself, what other
information am I getting?

This project is a humble attempt to find out.

